# Convert Smoke Hollow Propane to NG



## brewdawg (Sep 28, 2016)

I am moving into a new house and have access to a natural gas feed. I was wondering about converting my Smoke Hollow from propane. I have one of the older 30" gas smokers. 

Has anyone conveyed theirs?  Any recommendations?  Any reasons to not convert?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 28, 2016)

This is one of the better ones, but there are quite a few here. Use the search feature and type in propane to natural gas. You'll get quite a few pages of threads.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232758/digital-temp-mod


----------

